# خدمات الضباب الصناعي وستائر الشتر وكافة أعمال الزجاج والحديد والألمنيوم



## lightamjad (14 يونيو 2012)

*مؤسسة وبيس التجارية 

خدماتنا: Our Services:
1-	أنظمة الضباب الصناعي: ( نعمل على هندسة المناخ ... لنعطيك ما تستحق ) Fog systems
تستخدم هذه التقنية خصيصاً لحل كثير من المشاكل البيئية المتعلقة بحرارة وجفاف الجو فمن الممكن استخدام تقنـــــية الضبــــاب الصنــــاعـي لتبريد المساحات الخارجية المفـتوحة وذلك في الأماكن العامة وأماكن الترفية ، حيث أن هـذا النظـام يمكـنه تخفيض مستـوى درجة الحرارة إلى 15 درجة أقل من حرارة الجو الخارجي .
ويتوفر لدى الشركة العديد من أنظمة الضــباب الحديثة :المعلق التقليدي ، نافورة الضباب وتحمل العديد من البخـاخات ، مـروحـة الـضـباب والتي يتم تركيبها في الأمـاكـن المـفتوحـة والمساحات الكـبيرة.
كما وتمتلك الشركة فريق هندسي وفني متخصص على استعداد تام للقيام بالدراسات والتصاميم اللازمة للزبون لتوفير الحلول اللازمة للتبريد والترطيب وبأرخص التكاليف كما ونحرص على تقديم خدمات الدعم الفني والصيانة الدورية للأنظمة التي نقوم بتركيبها مع توفير قطع الغيار اللازمة وإعطاء مدة ضمان سنتين على النظام.





•	تقنية الضباب الصناعي | الفنادق و المنتجعات:
تقوم هذه التقنية بتلطيف المساحات الداخلية والخارجـية للمطاعم والمقاهي والفنادق والمنتجعات مما يضيف طابعاً خاصاً لهذه الأماكن من روعة وجاذبية بالإضافة إلى تحقيق الهدف الأساسي وتخفيض درجات الحرارة المرتفعة لرواد وزائري هذه الأماكن .
•	تقنية الضباب الصناعي | الاستخدام الشخصي:
تستخدم هذه التقنية خصيصاً لحل كثير من المشاكل البيئية المتعلقة بحرارة وجفاف الجو ، فمن الممكن استخدامها على مستوى الأفراد حيث صممت الشركة جهاز ضباب خصيصاً للاستخدام الشخصي في حدائق المنـازل والإسـطبلات الخاصة ، وذلك تلبية لحاجة الأفراد للاستفادة من الأماكن المفتوحة في منازلهم أثناء فترات النهار حيث تكون حرارة الجو مرتفعة، كما نلبي رغبة الأفراد الخاصة بإضافة بعض المؤثرات المائية البسيطة من مسابح ونوافير وذلك لأغراض الديكور ووفقاً لأحدث التصاميم والأشكال الجذابة والمثيرة.
•	تقنية الضباب الصناعي | التكييف المركزي:
تستخدم هذه التقنية خصيصاً لحل المشاكل البيئية المتعلقة بحرارة وجفاف الجو حيث نقوم بتبريد المساحات الخارجية المفـتوحة بالإضافة لتبريد وحدات التكييف المركزي أثناء الذروة في فصل الصيف باستخدام تقنية الضباب الصناعي وذلك لضمان استمرار كفاءة التكييف في ظل ارتفاع درجات الحرارة.
•	تقنية الضباب الصناعي | المصانع والمستودعات:
وتقوم تقنية الضباب الصناعي بتبريد ورش العمل والمصانع الكبيرة ذات المساحات الداخلية المفتوحة لتخفيض كمية التلوث الصناعي كالغبار والدخان وخفض نسبة الغازات المنبعثة والروائح في محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي ، بالإضافة لتبريد وتلطيف الجو وتخفيض درجات الحرارة في هذه الأماكن والمحافظة على درجات حرارة معقولة ومنعاً لحدوث الحرائق لا سمح الله.




2-	صناعة الحديد : ( ندمج الفن بالتكنولوجيا ... لنعطيك ما تستحق )iron Industries
تعمل شركة وبيس التجارية في مجال الصناعات الحديدية من صناعة الأبواب والشبابيك والدرابزين ومختلف الصناعات الحديدية المتعددة ، وتعمل على إنتاج وتحقيق رغبات ومتطلبات زبائنها في هذا المجال من خلال طاقم هندسي وفني متخصص وذو خبرة ومهارات عالية في مجال الصناعات الحديدية من خلال استخدام أحدث الماكينات والمعدات التقنية الحديثة ووفقاً لأحدث التصاميم العالمية في تشكيل وصناعة الحديد بشكل راقي عصري وحضاري .









3-	ستائر الشتر: ( كفاءة وفعالية ... لنعطيك ما تستحق ) Ectropion Curtains 
تعتبر شركة وبيس التجارية من أحد أهم الشركات الرائدة وعلى مستوى رفيع بمجال الشتر والستائر والأبواب الألمنيوم الخارجية التي تعتبر من عوامل الحماية الأولى للمنازل والمشاريع فهي صفائح الألمنيوم غير قابله للصدأ ، تأخذ جميع الألوان حسب طلب ورغبة الزبون ، صفائح الألمنيوم مرنه جدا مستحيلة الكسر ، فائقة الجمال وتعطي المنزل منظر غاية في الفخامة ، سهوله في التعامل لكونها تعمل على الكهرباء وبالتحكم عن بعد أو بشكل عادي.
"الرول شتر " هو الحل الأمثل للباحث عن التميز ولكل من يسعى وراء الفخامة والحماية إن الرول شتر يوفر العزل الحراري والصوتي مع منع تسرب الهواء والغبار مع حماية كبيرة من السرقات، كما أنها تتوفر بقياسات وألوان متعددة تنسجم مع كافة التصاميم والمظهر الخارجي للمباني إضافة إلى تصميمها الهندسي والذي يتيح لها سهولة الحركة ، ستائر الشتر لا تتأثر بالظروف الجوية القاسية كما يمكن تركيبها على عدة أنظمة ، شركة وبيس التجارية تقوم بتركيب ستائر الشتر المصنوعة من أفضل خامات الألمنيوم ، وهي معزولة بمادة الفوم العازل (البولي ريثان) الصديق للبيئة، ومن أهم صفات هذه الشفرات أن كفالتها لمدة عشرة سنوات.





4-	الزجاج والمرايات والديكور: ( إبداع وابتكار ... لنعطيك ما تستحق ) Glass Industries 
تعمل شركة وبيس التجارية في مجال الصناعات الزجاجية والمرايات والديكور الزجاجي وتستخدم أحدث الماكينات والمعدات التقنية الخاصة بالرسم وحفر وشطف الزجاج ووفقاً لأحدث مهارات التصميم والديكور ومن خدماتها في هذا المجال:
الزجاج السيكوريت واحدث الإكسسوارات المستوردة والمرايات، الزجاج المعشق، الزجاج المرسوم بالألوان والصنفرة الزجاج البومبيه السيكوريت والخام ، شطف الزجاج بأحدث الماكينات بالكمبيوتر ، حفر الزجاج بالليزر والرمل ، والزجاج الدبل العازل للصوت والحرارة والزجاج التربلكس بجمع التخانات ، كما نقدم احدث موديلات الأحواض الزجاجية والهندريل والسلالم الزجاجية.











5-	صناعة الألمنيوم : ( المتانة والأناقة ... لنعطيك ما تستحق ) aluminum Industries
تمتاز مطابخ الألمونيوم بالمتانة وسهولة التنظيف والجمع بين الألوان والتصاميم الحديثة ونظراً لحاجــة السـوق المحلي ولتطوير صناعـــة المطــــابخ في المملكــــة وبعدمـا كــانت تصنع من الخـشـب اتجهنا لصناعة المطــابخ الألمنيــوم التي تقاوم الحرارة ولا تتأثر بالرطوبة وبمواصفات عالمية فكنا الرواد في ذلك تخصصت شركة وبيس التجارية في صناعة المطابخ الألمنيوم وتعتبر من أكبر الشركات في المملكة في مجال صناعة المطابخ الألمنيوم والأسطح الصناعية المقاومة ولديها قوالبها الخاصة في مجال الألمنيوم حيث يسعدنا أن نقدم لزبائننا مطابخ الألمنيوم الحديثة، و التي تتميز بالمتانة و الجمال، من خلال التصميم الذي يلبي احتياجات ربة المنزل، إذ أن طاقم العمل لدى شركتنا يقوم بتصميم المطبخ تبعا لمطالب ربة المنزل ووفقاً لأحدث المهارات العالمية في مجال تصميم مطابخ الألمنيوم بمختلف الألوان والديكورات المتعددة وبجودة عالية.






شركة وبيس التجارية
أهداف واضحة .. وخطوات ثابتة .. لنعطيك ما تستحق
Wbis Company
Clear objectives .. Fixed steps .. To give you what it deserves.

شركة وبيس التجارية
المملكة العربية السعودية
طريق الحائر- صناعية الموسى - الرياض
المدير العام : فيصل مشعل المشعل 

تواصل معنا من خلال الأرقام التالية :

الهاتف : 503277266-00966
الموقع الالكتروني:ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ظˆط¨ظٹط³ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط©
البريد الإلكتروني: [email protected]​*


----------

